# Gästepass-Suche



## Talgur (17. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

würde mich über ein Gästepass für D3 freuen..
Wollts erstmal angespielt haben, bevor ich es kaufe.. Von einigen hört man es sei ein schlechtes Diablo andere wiederum sagen es sei ein gutes (von das was ich bisher gesehen habe, sollte es ein gutes sein)

MfG
Talgur


----------



## Talgur (2. Juni 2012)

Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass, falls wer einen über hat Mail an mich


----------



## Teysha (3. Juni 2012)

Hab dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## Talgur (3. Juni 2012)

Jo, danke nochmal 

Kann geschlossen werden


----------

